# Gon in Arkansas



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 15, 2012)

Well the last 11days I got to hunt with some good guys from this forum. And we did get to hammer some ducks. Gofish206,Wood savvy, clent586,Buckhustler,  Thunder Road,and few others that I dont remember they thier forum name maybe they will log in and put thier name and some thier pics on here. This wasnt a planned thing it just happened. It was honared to hunt with these guys and they are shooters too. Thunder Road your dog was awesome and with a 1 or 2 more yrs he will be a great one.
Here is some pics.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 15, 2012)

Here some more


----------



## booger branch benelli (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow, just awesome. Congrats on a heck of a trip.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks, Larry. I had a good time and one more thing I want to mention...that Fowlfield Timber Thief by Clent Hughes is the REAL DEAL. 

Here are some more pics...


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks like a blast


----------



## clent586 (Dec 15, 2012)

Is the 4th picture from the top Choad Belding? That guy looks BAND'D.......


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 15, 2012)

Thunder Road you are right the Timber Thief is awesome, That is why I call it the Timber Cutter, because it is the real deal.  It was great to meet you and the boys and your dog, cant wait for the next time, we all can get togather.
Good Luck and besafe
Larry

PS. The wood call is 1 of Clent calls too.


----------



## Timbertalker (Dec 15, 2012)

That sure is a pretty boat In that first picture. Wish it was zoomed out a little more so I could remember what it looked like before I wrecked it. Lol


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 15, 2012)

Timbertalker said:


> That sure is a pretty boat In that first picture. Wish it was zoomed out a little more so I could remember what it looked like before I wrecked it. Lol



you fold her up?


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks like a good time. Where in Ark were you guys? Public or private?


----------



## B.Hud (Dec 15, 2012)

larry im pretty confident i drove by your truck and trailer, and did a double take while i was out there early this week.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks like a great time was had.


----------



## Buckhustler (Dec 15, 2012)

Good pics Larry. I still owe you a dinner for that morning drive. Good huntin with ya


----------



## Woods Savvy (Dec 15, 2012)

clent586 said:


> Is the 4th picture from the top Choad Belding? That guy looks
> 
> 
> I bet he is a gold member of drakes migration nation. Live action!!! He looks good


----------



## oops1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Awesome pictures!!!


----------



## RWilk (Dec 16, 2012)

Looks like a great time


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 16, 2012)

carolinagreenhead said:


> Looks like a good time. Where in Ark were you guys? Public or private?



Both


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 16, 2012)

B.Hud said:


> larry im pretty confident i drove by your truck and trailer, and did a double take while i was out there early this week.



It is very possible, we were everywhere. We are staying on Lodges corner, But we were driveing everywhere.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is the best Pic of the Year!!!!!! The future Duck hunter.


----------



## Gofish206 (Dec 16, 2012)

Timbertalker said:


> That sure is a pretty boat In that first picture. Wish it was zoomed out a little more so I could remember what it looked like before I wrecked it. Lol[/QUOTE
> 
> You didn't mess that purty line-x nat gear up did you?


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Dec 17, 2012)

Looks like y'all had a good time! Way to wack em' and stack em' fellas!


----------



## Mollysbuddy (Dec 17, 2012)

Sneak peek


----------



## Woods Savvy (Dec 17, 2012)

The bad thing is he was 20ft out the hole when he hit the trees. Live action!!


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 17, 2012)

not trying to get your spots but where in the world did you find the water... none of the rivers are out of their banks right now. great lookin pics


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice hunt!


----------



## Folsom (Dec 17, 2012)

trophyslayer said:


> not trying to get your spots but where in the world did you find the water... none of the rivers are out of their banks right now. great lookin pics



there is plenty of huntable water... been in it all year


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 17, 2012)

hush.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 17, 2012)

turkey trax said:


> hush.



x 2


----------



## Folsom (Dec 17, 2012)

Just tryn to help Jack.........

Gots to know what your doing regards....


----------



## Gofish206 (Dec 17, 2012)

Woods Savvy said:


> The bad thing is he was 20ft out the hole when he hit the trees. Live action!!



Let hear some details!!! Ye..ye..ye live action!!!


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 17, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> hush.



Don't worry... I don't have the gear or experience yet to go at it on my own yet... i just know when we were out there on our guided hunt every river we crossed was below the banks... i know some places have the ability to divert water into timber but everything we saw was bone dry. I would love to try my hand at it without a guide but i'm not quite there yet. Looks like ya'll had a great time!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 17, 2012)

In Your Face LIVE ACTION!!!!!!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 17, 2012)

You will Have to Hunt for it but it is out there. Our you can JOIN the 100,000 people In the Metro. We Average 500 miles scouting and 200 miles hunting. Or 50 hrs scouting and 15 hours hunting per week. at lease.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 18, 2012)

Very well done sirs!!!


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 18, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> You will Have to Hunt for it but it is out there. Our you can JOIN the 100,000 people In the Metro. We Average 500 miles scouting and 200 miles hunting. Or 50 hrs scouting and 15 hours hunting per week. at lease.



Those miles obviously paid off... great hunt! I've been seriously contemplating getting a few buddies together, gettin layout blinds and just driving up to the dakotas to go door knockin on all the farmers doors for hunting permission.


----------



## Folsom (Dec 18, 2012)

trophyslayer said:


> Those miles obviously paid off... great hunt! I've been seriously contemplating getting a few buddies together, gettin layout blinds and just driving up to the dakotas to go door knockin on all the farmers doors for hunting permission.



You may want to wait until next fall. Don't forget field dekes when you go.


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 18, 2012)

Folsom said:


> You may want to wait until next fall. Don't forget field dekes when you go.



oh for sure... everything is frozen solid right now. i was refering to next year


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 18, 2012)

trophyslayer said:


> oh for sure... everything is frozen solid right now. i was refering to next year



I would recommend NW Mizzou. Hard to beat.


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 18, 2012)

thanks thunder... i like the new profile pic... it like your dog is going all Ron Burgundy... "I'm kind of a big deal"


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 18, 2012)

trophyslayer said:


> thanks thunder... i like the new profile pic... it like your dog is going all Ron Burgundy... "I'm kind of a big deal"



Shelby has many leather bound books.


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 18, 2012)

"I'm Shelby Burgundy???"


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 18, 2012)

all we get is 4min of video man that sucks i wanted to see alot more. but looks like it was a awesome hunt from the looks of the pics


----------



## Woods Savvy (Dec 18, 2012)

trophyslayer said:


> not trying to get your spots but where in the world did you find the water... none of the rivers are out of their banks right now. great lookin pics



Its better to go with someone that can teach you how to hunt public woods. Those woods we are hunting take years to learn to hunt and kill. Everyday there will be some of the best callers in the world hunting there. If you listen close in the first video all that calling you hear is not ducks. It's RNT guys about 300yrds behind us.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Dec 18, 2012)

awesome job guys! love the video


----------



## clent586 (Dec 18, 2012)

krazybronco2 said:


> all we get is 4min of video man that sucks i wanted to see alot more. but looks like it was a awesome hunt from the looks of the pics



We are looking for a fulltime camera man.....you interested?


----------



## dirtysouth (Dec 18, 2012)

Clent- Best avatar ever!!!  Is he running that new 3 cylinder tampax??!!  Bwwhahahahahaha howling!!!  LIVE ACTION!!!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 18, 2012)

Clent I love your avatar. That fits prefect, Just need scotts T/P on there For the **** LOL


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 18, 2012)

Woods Savvy said:


> Its better to go with someone that can teach you how to hunt public woods. Those woods we are hunting take years to learn to hunt and kill. Everyday there will be some of the best callers in the world hunting there. If you listen close in the first video all that calling you hear is not ducks. It's RNT guys about 300yrds behind us.



I appreciate the invite... i will be there next year! i dont have a boat but i got some decoys and a gas can to contribute.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 18, 2012)

dirtysouth said:


> Clent- Best avatar ever!!!  Is he running that new 3 cylinder tampax??!!  Bwwhahahahahaha howling!!!  LIVE ACTION!!!



That Is funny right there..


----------



## Woods Savvy (Dec 19, 2012)

dirtysouth said:


> Clent- Best avatar ever!!!  Is he running that new 3 cylinder tampax??!!  Bwwhahahahahaha howling!!!  LIVE ACTION!!!



It's on, I got a special gift for both of you. That was some funny stuff.


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 19, 2012)

man that video was awesome


----------



## nickf11 (Dec 19, 2012)

x2 on video, awesome! 

Y'all didn't say you had Ric Flair hunting with you


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Dec 19, 2012)

Third pic from last.......back porch, quack shack, looking into benson lake?


----------



## Woods Savvy (Dec 19, 2012)

ugabulldog56 said:


> Third pic from last.......back porch, quack shack, looking into benson lake?



If you look at the pics in the woods close enough you should recognize the hole.


----------



## spitndrum (Dec 20, 2012)

Love the green neck in pic from #32, and the video is wonderful!


----------



## zacherwalker (Dec 20, 2012)

I guess it ain't called a teaser for nothing. great video.


----------



## teethdoc (Dec 21, 2012)

Man that gets me fired up.  rapid fire and I are headed to the flooded timber in a week or two.  I made my wife watch that video and she did not get it. My 4yo daughter got the hang of yelling "shoot em" when that load of ducks dropped in.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Dec 26, 2012)

clent586 said:


> We are looking for a fulltime camera man.....you interested?



Anybody interested in filming next week.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 26, 2012)

Woods Savvy said:


> Anybody interested in filming next week.



If You are we pay with DUCK POPPERS...


----------



## Cletus T. (Dec 27, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!

That looks like one awesome trip……..thanks for sharing it with us!!!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 27, 2012)

I gonna go out there one day hope i have the same luck or should i say skill as y'all do. Looks like fun. Nice video!


----------

